# Book time!



## lordluud2 (Mar 2, 2009)

Hi gents.

I am busy trying to create a book that features my Aviation artwork (drawings). If possible, I wanted to include other aviation artists to show their work in the book as well, but thus far no luck with that.

Anyways, I want the book to be interesting and maybe even educational as well, so I want it to become a history and art book. You know, drawings and vintage color and black and white photographs together with some text about the aircraft, the pilot, it’s history etc. 

I do know a lot of stuff about vintage and modern aircraft, but not enough to fill entire pages. So, I thought about this place and all the aviation enthusiasts here. Is there anyone who would like to join me in this project? I think I (or we) can easily pull this off. The market for books like these is big enough, so if we can make it good, I (again, or we) could make some money off of it. 

When done, I am thinking of ordering a few examples through blurb.com (online printer and publisher). If it looks good, further improvements can be made and eventually get an ISB for it to let it be published. And yes, I am aware that my English isn’t that good, but I’m Dutch so… Even though you don’t know squat about aircraft, I could still use you for your English qualities lol. 







Nick


----------



## lordluud2 (Mar 4, 2009)

no one interested?


----------



## evangilder (Mar 4, 2009)

Having put out a couple of books myself, I know how much work it is. If I had more time, I would be interested, but I have a ton of other projects going on at this time.


----------



## tango35 (Mar 4, 2009)

Check your PM !


----------



## A4K (Mar 4, 2009)

Likewise from me mate.


----------



## Erich (Mar 4, 2009)

Gents you may want to visit the second page of this persons thread on artwork........


----------



## lordluud2 (Mar 4, 2009)

Please, stop this nonsence.

And yes, look at my artwork topic in the aviation pictures section.

Don't make a hype.

And ehm, if you say I am a fraud, do you think I am that stupid of making a book that includes frauded artwork...?


----------

